# MN Yote trappers!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Any of you guys trap in MN near Fargo, around the Comstock, MN area to be specific?? There are coyotes in the river bottoms of my father-in-laws land and it seems as though the deer hunting is slower this year than last. I don't know if that is coincidence or what but if you are willing I would like to see them removed. If you want, PM me and I will get you hooked up.


----------

